# Eure Lieblingsserie(n)



## Buterfly (18 Aug. 2008)

Hier könnt ihr eure Lieblingsserien aufzählen, wenn's geht mit Nummerierung!

Hier meine:

1. *Friends* ( mit weitem Abstand )

2. *Dr House*

3. *Criminal Minds*

4. *Navy CIS*

5. *Stargate *(schon etwas her, darum nur die älteren Folgen...)

6. *Monk*
​


----------



## Tokko (18 Aug. 2008)

Also meine sind:

1. *Battlestar Galactica*. Hab als Kind schon die alten Folgen geliebt.

2. *Stargate*.

3. *So gut wie tot*.

4. *Farscape.*

5. *NCIS*

6. *Drawn together*​


----------



## Buterfly (18 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> 3. *So gut wie tot*.




Kannte die Serie nicht und hab mal schnell unter Wikipedia nachgesehen. 
Was ich gefunden habe brachte mich ein bisschen zum schmunzeln :




> Die Serie dreht sich um ein junges Mädchen namens Georgia, das ziellos durch ihr Leben läuft, bis sie von dem Toilettensitz einer Raumstation erschlagen wird und stirbt[...]



Quelle: Wikipedia.de


 werd sie mir aber bei Gelegenheit trotzdem mal ansehen​


----------



## Tokko (18 Aug. 2008)

Die Serie läuft auf SciFi und soviel mir bekannt ist am Wochenende auch auf Pro7. Ziemlich schwarzer Humor, aber ich mags.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## General (19 Aug. 2008)

Stromberg:thumbup:
American Choppers:thumbup:
Dr.House:thumbup:
also alles in allem Querbett(keine Serie)meine Antwort


----------



## marcrnd239 (24 Aug. 2008)

ich geb einmal empfehlungen abseits der blockbuster

1 Dexter de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dexter_(Fernsehserie)
2 Life de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_(Fernsehserie)


----------



## Juli<3 (24 Aug. 2008)

1. Friends
2. Buffy ( jajajaja ich weiß)
3.Simpsons
4. Greys Anatomy
5. O.C. California

das sind echt die besten


----------



## maierchen (27 Aug. 2008)

1.Mash
2.Lexx
3.Stargate
4.Xena
5.Herkules
6 bis 128399484995005004948
alles ausser gzsz 
mfg!


----------



## Hammer7775 (27 Aug. 2008)

1. ONE PIECE (Manga) :laola2:
2. STARGATE + STARGATE ATLANTIS :3dmillitaire:
3. LOST :jumping:
4. FUTURAMA
5. SIMPSONS


----------



## bathlet (27 Aug. 2008)

1.Alle Star Trek Serien (Besonders Enterprise)
2.M.A.S.H.
3.N.C.I.S.
4.Monk
5.Battlestar Galaktika (alt&neu)
6.Dr. House


----------



## darwin14 (2 Sep. 2008)

1. Star Trek; Next Generation
2. Lost
3. Cheers
4. Chaos City
5. Smallville


----------



## armin (8 Okt. 2008)

1. Brison Break
2. DR. House
3. Gilmore girls
4. Criminal minds
5. N.C.I.S.


----------



## floyd (8 Okt. 2008)

Monty Phyton Flying Cirus
Fawlty Towers
Absolutely Fabulous - drei britisch schräge schwarze serien
Die zwei
N.C.I.C
Alle 3. C.S.I. Serien
Dr.House


----------



## lorrer (3 Nov. 2008)

Heros!!


----------



## Gorden (5 Nov. 2008)

Ich hab keine besondere Reihenfolge, weil es verschiedene Genre sind

Stargate + Stargate Atlantis
Scrubs
Ehe ist ...
Desperate Housewifes


----------



## And One (10 Nov. 2008)

Türkisch für Anfänger

Auf schlimmer und Ewig

Hör mal wer da hämmert

Immer wieder Jim

Battlestar Galactica ( :thumbup:Nur die neue Serie:thumbup: )

Men in Trees​


----------



## don coyote (11 Nov. 2008)

1. Scrubs
2. South Park
3. ROM


----------



## thomashm (11 Nov. 2008)

Reihenfolge ist ohne Wertung:

Babylon 5
Men in trees
Stargate
Stargate Atlantis
M.A.S.H.
Ally McBeal
Andromeda
Deep Space 9
Sabrina


----------



## Buterfly (11 Nov. 2008)

And One schrieb:


> Immer wieder Jim
> ​



Gehoert egtl auch noch in meine Liste, haette ich beinah vergessen


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 Nov. 2008)

1. Die Simpsons - Das sind einfach die besten! 
2. Grey Anatomy - Seid es die Serie gibt bereue ich, dass nicht in Medizin studiert habe...
3. South Park - Die Jungs sind einfach die Krönung


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

wow..total viele Science Fiction Fans hier.

Ich sortier sie mal nach dem Alphabet..bin ein totaler Serienfreak...

*Arrested Development
Dr. Quinn - Medicine Woman
Ellen
Friends
Grey's Anatomy
Lipstick Jungle
Little house on the prairie
Lost
Private Practice
Rita Rocks
The L Word
Will & Grace*

Soaps schau ich (je nach Handlungsinhalt..grins)
*Verbotene Liebe
As the world turns*


----------



## reisev (28 Nov. 2008)

Am besten gefällt mir "Tagesschau" und "heute" und "Tagesthemen" - herrliche Seifenopern.


----------



## Gab78 (2 Dez. 2008)

*1. Dr. House
2. Law&Order New York
3. Law&Order
4. Prison Break
5. Columbo
6. Starsky&Hutch
7. Die Straßen von San Francisco*


----------



## dompat (7 Dez. 2008)

Miami Vice 
Twin Peaks 
The Equalizer 
Magnum
24


----------



## GeorgEF (16 Dez. 2008)

1. Lost
2. Desperade Housewives
3. Alias


----------



## babehunter (6 Jan. 2009)

1.Boston Legal
2.Prison Break


----------



## Gismu1704 (7 Jan. 2009)

1. The Bold and the Beautiful
2. Heroes
3. Buffy + Angel

etc.


----------



## Adler (7 Jan. 2009)

Also ich sehe gerne:

*
CSI Las Vegas
Stargate Atlantis
CSI New York
CSI Miami
Stargate SG1
*


----------



## astrosfan (8 Jan. 2009)

CSI Las Vegas
24
CSI Miami
Star Trek - The next generation
Star Trek - Voyager
Star Trek - Deep Space Nine
Star Trek - Enterprise
Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## Ronja (1 Feb. 2009)

Ronja schrieb:


> wow..total viele Science Fiction Fans hier.
> 
> Ich sortier sie mal nach dem Alphabet..bin ein totaler Serienfreak...
> 
> ...



Ich füge noch eine dazu. 
*
Being Erica*

Einfach nur genial.


----------



## xxx123 (19 Feb. 2009)

*Scrubs*
*Heroes*
*Dr. House*


----------



## Barricade (2 Apr. 2009)

1. Bones - die Knochenjägerin
2. Friends
3. Alle lieben Raymond
4. Scrubs
5. Smallville


----------



## CoteFan (2 Juni 2009)

1.JAG Catherine Bell einfach großartig wie sie die Rolle Sarah Mackenzie Spielt

2.Ncis Cote de Pablo einfach klasse 

3.Magnum

4 Wer ist hier der Boss


----------



## mah0ne (3 Juni 2009)

Ach das sind so viele....

Prison Break
House
Hellsing
Scrubs
Die Simpsons
The War At Home
Friends
King Of Queens
Weeds
Pastewka
Switch Reloaded
Greys Anatomy
Pushing Daisies (mittlerweile nich mehr)
Stromberg
Schillerstrasse
Familie Heinz Becker (das is der Knaller )

Hab 100pro noch was vergessen


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2009)

Also meine währen folgende :

Law & Order
Criminal Intent
CSI Las Vegas
CSI Miami
Stargate
EUReKA
Crossing Jordan
Dr House
Bones
und als Oldie : Ein Herz und eine Seele rofl1


----------



## frontman (4 Juni 2009)

Magnum (läuft leider nur auf RTL Crime)
Simpsons


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Juni 2009)

stargate (atlantis)
lost , star trek ,


----------



## teddy713 (16 Juni 2009)

NCIS
Criminal Intent
CSI
Without a Trace
Cold Case


----------



## poll_fan (15 Aug. 2009)

Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone
Honey West
Xena
Charmed
Nikita
Unser Haus
Akte X
Cagney and Lacey


----------



## Thomas21 (25 Sep. 2009)

Alarm für Cobra11
Notruf Hafenkante
Großstadtrevier
Soko Leipzig
Dick und Doof
Die Küchenschlacht
Lafer!Lichter!Lecker!


----------



## tweety123 (26 Sep. 2009)

Stargate 
Stargate Atlantis
Prison Break 
King of Queens

da fällt mir aber nicht alles ein ^^


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2009)

1. fringe
2. stargate (atlantis)
3. lost
4. star trek
5. babylon 5


----------



## hansen (27 Sep. 2009)

1.	Doctor´s Diary (allein schon wegen Dr. Marc Meier äuuuußerst sehenswert)
2.	Stromberg
3.	LiebesLeben (lief mal auf Sat1, wurde aber dummerweise abgesetzt)
4.	Mr. Bean 
5.	Fast wia im richtigen Leben (mit Gerhard Polt)
6.	Dexter
7.	Eli Stone


----------



## Tyler Durden (27 Sep. 2009)

Juli<3 schrieb:


> Buffy ( jajajaja ich weiß)



Wieso? Buffy ist doch geil! Ich hab das früher auch immer angeguckt. Ich mein wer hätte nich so ne schicke Freundin in Lederkluft die gegen Vampirkämpft?


Mittlerweile nehm ich auch Frauen, die nicht nebenberuflich gegen Vampire kämpfen. Da ist die Auswahl einfach größer.


----------



## Emilysmummie (7 Okt. 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaalso 

* Primeval :thumbup:
* CSI New York
* Reich und Schön
* Criminal Intent
* Burn Notice (neu und top) :thumbup:
* CSI Miami
* Dr.House
* Law and Order NY
* Desperate Housewifes
* Sex and the City ...leider leider abgesetzt 


* Crossing Jordan
* Bones
* CSI Las Vegas
* Cold Case
usw...usw...usw


----------



## cady77 (19 Dez. 2009)

immer wieder jim


----------



## neman64 (19 Dez. 2009)

Xena
Immer wieder Jim
Hör mal wer da Hämmert


----------



## Dixi1975 (10 Jan. 2010)

Friends Dr House Monk Ein Colt für alle Fälle Bonanza Die Strandclique Unter uns Marienhof Lindenstrasse


----------



## Barricade (11 Jan. 2010)

*Bones
Primeval
Two and a half Men
Dexter*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## XMAS999 (11 Jan. 2010)

Furry, Lassie, unsere kleine Farm, Die Maus


----------



## sixkiller666 (24 Jan. 2010)

Two and a Half Men
King of Queens
NCIS
Bones
Hör´mal wer da Hämmert
und natürlich Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

1. Monk
2. Navy CIS
3. Sanctuary


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

aktuelle:

Criminal Minds
Numbers
CSI
Bones

80er:

Trio mit 4 Fäusten
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
A-team


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Dez. 2012)

Die Simpsons
Hör' mal wer da hämmert
Veronica Mars
Lost
American Dreams
Eine schrecklich nette Familie
Prison Break (1. und mit Abstrichen 2. Staffel)
Magnum
Pastewka
Stromberg
Desperate Housewifes 
Familie Heinz Becker
Weeds
King of Queens
Haven


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

- Dr House
- HIMYM
- MacGyver
- A-Team
- Two and a Half Men
- Bones


----------



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2012)

Hör mal wer da hämmert
Seinfeld
Two and a half Men (bis Staffel 7)
Die wilden 70er
King of Queens
Big Bang Theory
Lost
Knight Rider
A-Team
Airwolf
SeaQuest
Terminator SCC
Viper
Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Hmmbeere (11 Dez. 2012)

1. One Tree Hill
2. Grey's Anatomy
3. Lost
4. Verbotene Liebe
5. Hand aufs Herz


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

berlin tag und nacht


----------



## Death Row (11 Feb. 2013)

The Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Die Simpsons
Falling Skies
Family Guy
Spongebob Schwammkopf 
South Park
Avatar - Der Herr der Elemente
Star Trek TOS (wenn's läuft)
Buffy (wenn's läuft)


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2013)

fighterblue schrieb:


> berlin tag und nacht



Spam oder Ernst?


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Krimi:

CSI Las Vegas
CSI New York
CSI Miami
Criminal Intent
The Closer

Comedy:


MASH
Two And A Half Men

King Of Queens
Stromberg
Pastewka
Ladykracher
Cartoon:


South Park
Family Guy
American Dad

Simpsons


----------

